
Show HN: Valence, Declarative Performance for Kubernetes - darosati
https://valence.net/
======
darosati
I am one of the folks working on Valence, i'd love feedback on what we are
doing.

Valence attempts to solve for performance management by giving folks a
declarative way of setting performance objectives and having a controller go
and meet those objectives. Though the Kubernetes autoscalers allow something
like this, we wanted to build something that is higher level so that folks
wouldn't have to worry about the details of analyzing their applications,
instrumenting them, and coming up with the optimial autoscaler thresholds and
configs.

Under the hood, Valence is a simple feedforward control system that learns the
dynamics of an application - forecasts its load and applies the optimial
controls in order to continually meet those objectives. We have found it
pretty effective at reducing cost and performance violations so now we are
launching it to a wider audience to get feedback and start working on
extending Valences effectiveness in other operational environments and other
types of performance objectives.

